# Minor Deer Collision, AC Not Working



## nnajdanovich (Aug 6, 2013)

I hit a small deer on my way home from work last night. The center of the bumper cover is cracked and the passenger side has some spiderweb cracks near the bottom. It was a really minor collision, in fact if my AC was working I wouldn't even consider claiming my insurance, I'd just get a new bumper cover ad replace it myself. However, immediately after hitting the deer I no longer got cold air from my AC. I'm wondering what this is going to cost me to get fixed.. I'd rather not claim my insurance if at all possible. This is my third deer collision in 3 years (I work in the middle of nowhere surrounded by woods and cornfields in rural IL). Any experience or expertise would be very helpful!


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

most likely you have underlying damage to the support components that you don't see. If you know anyone with a lift see if you can get it into the air to inspect the radiator support and bottom core support. You probably have damage to the condensor.

without a lift and some mechanical know how i would recommend to remove the bumper to visually inspect all components that could have been damaged. Condenser is $154 off gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Apparently your condenser was damaged. Only proper way to repair the PAG facial cream oils is to flush the system, replace the dryer, draw a deep vacuum, and inject the oil. Any moisture in these system leads to acid built up that will eventually destroy your system.

Wife was hit by a deer, and that is exactly why we carry comprehensive insurance. Since we recently changed insurance companies, that was not held against us. But three years ago, someone hit our car when I a parking lot without leaving a message. And the closed circuit TV was not working. Our collision had to cover that repair. That was held against us. Not too bad, coverage went up around 25 bucks per year.

So I gather its okay if a deer hits your car, but not a human. Body shop seen these so called accidents before, some idiot driving an over sized SUV or pickup truck.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

The condenser will most likely include the dryer silicon pack as it sits in the end cap


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Call your insurance. Your condenser is broken. More than likely it was punctured and has lost it's refrigerant. Between the bumper cover, paintwork and now the condenser. You have a legitimate reason to file a claim.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Hate making assumptions, But do anyway. Also possible since the compress is mounted so low, that collision knocked the clutch coil wire connector out or broke a wire.

With manifold gagues only takes a couple of seconds to verify if you have positive pressure, around 90 PSI dependent on ambient temperature. With a defective condenser, it would be a flat zero. Really can't tell the damage of any vehicle just looking at the outside.


----------

